# Smelly/ Oddly Behaved Rabbit?



## zombiekiwi (Jun 6, 2013)

I recently adopted a Flemish Giant, and she is about 3 1/2 months old, named Alys. Not very big yet- she's just a little bigger than my mini rex, Merle. 
I have kept their cages on my back porch and have been caring for them there until the hutch is completed (They just got too smelly to keep in the house- the Flemish Giant just poops and poops!) and I decided to bring Alys inside out of the heat for a little while. She was prancing all about (Ruined a charger cord I forgot to put up -__-) and was having fun, but she hopped up onto my bed and seemed fixated on a blanket I had just dropped there. She kept sniffing a certain part, and when I went to pat her head, she violently rubbed her face onto my hand and gently nibbled on my finger. When she was done with that, she went back to the blanket and licked it.
But what I noticed on my hand was a foul smell, like a mixture of B.O., onions, and skunk spray. The room also started smelling oddly like that, and when I went to pick her up to go back in her cage, she freaked out and a dreadful cloud of the same smell enveloped the area. 
I've read about scent marking, but it seems strange since she is still a youngin. 
And, also, she clawed the bajeezus out of my arms when I tried to put her away, which she doesn't usually do.
I am already struggling with horrible behavioral issues with my mini rex (I got him as an adult, he was mistreated.) I really don't want my new baby to have something wrong with her, too.
What is wrong?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 6, 2013)

Neutering helps with the smells and behavior.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 6, 2013)

That is the smell of a bunny marking it's territory (unless you found that she had a poopy bum). She is young but old enough. Most fixed bunnies don't make those smells, although our Californian will stink up the place after we clean his litterbox--I guess he has to let everybody know it's still his. Bigger bunnies = bigger smells it seems.


----------



## Picklesmom (Sep 23, 2013)

I just got a flemmie today and I was trying to clip his nails Nd he got scared and a puff of onion smell came up. It wasnt terrible but it wasnt pleasant either. It went away shortly after but their is still a faint smell still lingering. What is It from and how do I make it stop.


----------



## Troller (Sep 24, 2013)

Folks would suggest fixing the bun. It does mitigate it, but my neutered buck still lets out a stink when he's in fight or flight mode. You can try cleaning out the scent gland, two slits located by the anus with water or mineral oil and a q-tip, which might help but again no guarantees there either . 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## BunnyL0ve (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree, maybe a spay would help?

Seems like she likes that blankey lots, give it to her!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 24, 2013)

I have three and one of them, although neutered, still manages to let out a stink when he´s having a chasing and nipping game with one of the others. I clean their scent glands every so often as they do get stinky. I just use some warm water and a q-tip to clear them. It does improve things but if they decide to let off their stink, they will.


----------

